# length and size ...Crossing Alps



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

We’re planning on travelling to from Calais to Italy at the end of July  and initially was going via Russell’s Route.  

Our MH is 8.5m length and we’ll also be towing, (we were going over at Gotthard rather than under) but since exploring Google Earth I have fallen in love with Switzerland. 

I’d love to visit the thermal spa at Brigerbad but my son still wants to visit San Siro stadium at Milan. The Simplon Pass looks a bit narrow in parts, do you think we’ll be ok?? :? 

We were going to stop on the campsite at Milan but the pitches in Italy seem to be very small which may cause us a few problems and then there’s the driving skills of the Italian motorist. 

Depending on where we stay in Switzerland at some point the Alps have to be crossed if we head to Italy, which way (over the top) would be better for us considering our size and length. 

I’ve also found a lovely campsite near Sospel in France, google earth directions bring us down past Milan to Genoa and then to follow coast into France. 

This section of our hols is so the kids can have the sea but it looks a bit pebbly rather than sandy. :roll: 

Then I’m a bit stumped as which way to get back up to Calais. Toll roads are going to cost us an arm and a leg going back through France. 
Please Help, it doing my head in.....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Moonlight said:


> We were going to stop on the campsite at Milan but the pitches in Italy seem to be very small :


You'll not have any problem with pitch size at the Citta di Milano site:

HERE

We've been there several times. It's got large pitches- large enough for some stonking great double axle caravans and all their attendant 4x4s and kitchen trailers. It's very convenient for Milan itself ( bus and metro) and your children might like the Aquatica water park next door. We understand that campers get a 40% reduction on entry ticket there.

G


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

You'll have no problem with the Simplon, it's one of the easier passes.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Swiss passes*

If you are going for Fun and Scenery never go under if you can go over.
You will still be quite small when compared with the trucks easing you along.
Stop regularly and absorb the ambiance, the cold fresh air and admire the view it could almost make me believe there is a God.

Steve


----------

